# New Strains



## rockydog (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone ever done their own crosses. If so what was crossed, how were the phenotypes, and how was the sight and smoke report. 


I havent done any yet, but am planning on tinkering around with a few plants when my new room is finished. (I will have a room/box on the opposite side of my house to store males in)


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 27, 2006)

alright there, Ive never done any crosses and im only a novice but i seem to remeber reading somewhere that some hybrids can be sort of unstable so you can get strange results! but then again you could get something great!


----------



## HGB (Nov 27, 2006)

All I do is cross just about everything.... non crossed pheno's I grow are for crossing.... and only smoke K2 or white russain non crossed

I grow and cross to target my medical conditions, and the season of the year.

takes a few years to get a stable cross as well so it's not a easy project to do right and requires tons upon tons of notes from every plant  

crosses in the same pheno family usally dont do to bad as F1's but are much more stable around F4

I have 32 crosses that i keep going and try to stay 1 year ahead at all times to cure so it's ready for that part of the year.....

grow on


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 27, 2006)

just starting to work on some crosses....have grown our some Cherry Hemmingway x Shishkaberry...and she knocks me on my ***

they are a fairly heavy yeilder and have have large heavy buds

heres a few shots


----------



## rockydog (Nov 27, 2006)

HGB

What kind of notes do you keep for future record.

LdyLunatic

Nice to see you, I havent seen you on the board here recently, but I may have just missed you. Those girls look awesome. Where there different phenos? Which was male and which was female. I have been reading a lot of books on the genetics and crossing of the plant, but I figure I need to find out from the people I know are out there achieving what I want to achieve.

Thanks,   RD


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 28, 2006)

Rocky....

as yet we have only grown out a couple of the seeds...and the phenos looked the same

the male was the Cherry Hemmy and female Shishk

the hemmy was breed by a friend ...rolanterroy...and has been stabilized i do believe...it was specially made for pain for the med user...lacking in taste...but a very POWERFUL painkiller

we were hoping to improve upon the taste by breeding with the SKB...it still has a bit of sour taste but is a heavy high

we are still learning such as yourself....and have much more to learn...but its so much easier to learn when you love the plant eh?


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

im planning my own cross.
i have a nebula clone and im going to perpetualy clone it so i always have some. i germinated some belladonna seeds and as soon as i get a male im going to(ATEMPT) to cross breed them.
hopefully i will get something that gives a hell of a body buzz (nebula) and has a tripy halucinogenic nature (belladonna)
im aiming at 12-24 seeds so hopefully it will work if not oh well it was a fun experiment.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

im planning on doin a frostwreck x Og Kush


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 13, 2007)

Canadian Auto flower Experiment(Master Wonder Skunk)
 Last season I crossed a nice lookin' MasterLow female with a stinky Early Wonder Skunk Male. MasterLow grows Short and buds super early. E.W.S is a larger auto flower strain from Southern B.C. She produces better yields and brilliant purple colors.
 I tryed a few seeds indoor with o.k results. She'll preform better outdoors.


----------

